# Yuck!  Ugly fly



## Dao (Aug 28, 2009)

Macro shot of a Ugly fly

EOS 40D, F/8, 1/400, ISO 320, EF 100mm Macro lens.


----------



## Andrew Sun (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks somewhat cool to me =), great shot.


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery (Aug 28, 2009)

I like the "pose" lol

Nice shot, you can see every creepy detail.


----------



## avilamillar (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, thats a very good picture! i have tried to get a fly but they always fly away! hahah


----------



## enufced904 (Aug 28, 2009)

It looks like it's praying.  Looks awesome!


----------



## Dao (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.

Yes..  it seems like he was begging me to give him some food.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Aug 28, 2009)

I actually think he/she is quite good looking.  Wonder what the world look like through those eyes.  Nice job.  Crisp with good DOF.


----------



## ocular (Aug 28, 2009)

lvcrtrs said:


> I actually think he/she is quite good looking.  Wonder what the world look like through those eyes.  Nice job.  Crisp with good DOF.



 Maybe you should ask Jeff Goldblum 

Nice love the dof and the colors.


----------



## jbylake (Aug 28, 2009)

avilamillar said:


> Wow, thats a very good picture! i have tried to get a fly but they always fly away! hahah


Find a dead possum on the side of the road...they'll stay put for ever...:lmao:


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice, really nice, it shows every tiny detail in the fly.


----------



## DigitalScape (Aug 29, 2009)

Very nice image - sharp, well lit


----------



## photo28 (Aug 29, 2009)

Love that pose 

Nice shot, nice and clear.


----------

